# How soon after kidding can a doe be bred again?



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm getting two Nigerian Dwarf does soon. Bandera is 2 years old and she gave birth in late January. Spirit is 4 years old and she gave birth about 10 days ago. Both does are very healthy and are coming from a very good, experienced breeder who has been raising goats for like 12 years or so. As I understand, Nigerians can be breed year round, so I would like to get them on a schedule where one of them would get bred in April to give birth in September, and the other one bred in November so she would give birth in April. That way I would have a consistent year round supply of milk. My question is, would it be safe and healthy to breed Bandera now or sometime within the next few weeks? She is the 2 year old who just gave birth about 2 months ago, I would like to have her bred now so she would give birth in late August/early September and I would like to have Spirit bred in November for an April birth and continue that schedule each year.

Would it be ok to have Bandera the 2 year old bred now, only 2 months after she just gave birth as long as she is in good health?

thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really isn't healthy for them.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> That really isn't healthy for them.


That's kind of what I was thinking. Anyone else please share your opinions. What would you all recommend as the shortest amount of time to wait after a doe gives birth until breeding her again? For example, Bandera the 2 year old who gave birth in late January, what's the soonest you would recommend having her bred next?

thanks


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Why don't you breed bandera in November for April babies and spirit next year at this time for September babies. That would give both a bit more time off. Might not get the milk you want for this year but it's better for the goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd wait...and plan it for next year. Pregnancy and lactation is hard on them...they need a break.I know some people will breed a doe to kid 3 times in 2 years but I think it's too much IMO. 

Maybe buy one in milk for this year? Or get another dry doe and have her bred in April?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Some meat breeders breed so they kid three times in two years. That's means they kid every 8 months. I've heard that most does can't handle that for very many years. I'd think you'd get a lot of singles since the moms are under more strain and that wouldn't be worth it. Anyway, your doe if healthy now would probably be able to handle kidding 8 to 10 months after her last kidding. What I would worry about is her having a single and it being huge and harder for her to deliver. It's a risk and its up to you. 

But if you want a doe in milk, why can't you milk the doe that kidded 10 days ago? Then you could breed the two year old to kid in April and not have to worry about breeding her too soon.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like I better hold off. 

Yes, I can milk both Bandera and Spirit now, and breed Bandera (the 2 year old who kidded in January) in November so she kids in April and breed Spirit (the 4 year old who just kidded about 10 days ago) next April so she won't kid again until September 2016. If I did that, how long would I be able to milk Spirit? If I don't breed her until next April for an September kidding, would she continue to produce milk until May or June of next year? If so, how much could I expect to get per day? How many months after they kid will a Nigerian Dwarf continue to produce milk?

If I breed Bandera in November to kid in April 2016, I would have to stop milking her in February 2016 correct? 

Just trying to figure out if there's a way I can get a continuous supply of milk from these two does for the next year and a half until I can get them both on the staggered breeding schedule like I want.

thanks


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

bornagain62511 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Sounds like I better hold off.
> 
> Yes, I can milk both Bandera and Spirit now, and breed Bandera (the 2 year old who kidded in January) in November so she kids in April and breed Spirit (the 4 year old who just kidded about 10 days ago) next April so she won't kid again until September 2016. If I did that, how long would I be able to milk Spirit? If I don't breed her until next April for an September kidding, would she continue to produce milk until May or June of next year? If so, how much could I expect to get per day? How many months after they kid will a Nigerian Dwarf continue to produce milk?
> 
> ...


Anyone have any thoughts on the questions in my previous post above? I've done some more research and it sound like a doe will likely continue to produce milk for more than 10-12 months after kidding if they are not pregnant, is that correct? Does anyone know how many months I can expect Spirit to produce milk if I don't have her bred until next April for a September 2016 kidding? If I could milk Spirit for the next 14 months (she is the one that just kidded about a week and a half ago) that would get me milk through until almost early June of 2016. If I breed Bandera in November for a April kidding, then I could milk her until say February, and start to milk her again in May or early June of 2016, and then let Spirit dry up for her November kidding. Does that make sense and will that work?

thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All you can do is try milking her longer. No one can predict if she can do it or not.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

some does milk for 2-3 years without being bred (like my LaManchas) but the amount does decrease over time. I milked my Saanen for 10 months and was only getting a quart a milking at the end instead of the 3/4 gallon I was getting at first.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for the replies. anyone else have experience with nigerian dwarfs on how long they will continue to give milk after they freshen if they are not pregnant? anyone seen them give milk for more than 10 or 12 months if they are not pregnant?

thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If from good milk lines, you might be able to keep one of the does in milk till you bred her next year.


----------

